# How many posts before I can view for sale parts



## Rob Knox (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi up to 15 posts now how many more before I can view parts for sale :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Undisclosed number... keep joining in with the community and you'll soon be there


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

If you cannot wait then joining the TTOC could be an option and the online membership will not break the bank and you get nice goodies.


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, from what I can remember it is
thirty ish...


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Rob Knox said:


> Hi up to 15 posts now how many more before I can view parts for sale :?


Its a stupid way of doing things... just spam away in a thread and get your posts up. It wont take 5 mins :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> Rob Knox said:
> 
> 
> > Hi up to 15 posts now how many more before I can view parts for sale :?
> ...


Hi, Any Non constructive posts will be removed, so post numbers will not increase.
Hoggy.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob Knox said:
> ...


Non of my 2000+ have been to constructive :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> Non of my 2000+ have been to constructive :lol:


Hi, How did I miss those 1990 posts.  :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Rob Knox (Feb 18, 2012)

Still waiting was a TTOC back in the 2004


----------

